# Fort Morgan - flounder



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I see that a good number of pier fisherman fish for flounder at Ft. Morgan. I've been there a few times and not had much luck. Last time I was there a fellow told me that the water was not cold enough yet to bring them out of the bayous and to the point. Is it too late or too early for flounder at Ft. Morgan?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Im sure there will still be a few of them being caught there but i have always caught them there in October and November. Sometimes its unreal how many can be caught in the same area. Most good sized too!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't fish for them with rod and reel, I gig them, and I have still been seeing a few. They have left the bays and bayous though. Over here in Destin, it seemed like the run peaked in November. Still, I just saw 6 of them 2 nights ago. I posted about it yesterday. If I can still gig them, you can still get them on your rod and reel, but time is running out.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I was thinking that it was getting late so was surprised when the angler told me it was not cold enough..... maybe it is not such a good idea to trust advice of fisherman who are interested in the same spot!


----------

